# Duda con el Multisim



## helbirah (Sep 13, 2009)

Hola!

     Apenas estoy estudiando Electrónica, y tengo que simular unos circuitos con diodos en el Multisim.  También tengo que obtener las gráficas del punto de operación del diodo cuando este se encuentra en un circuito alimentado por una fuente de voltaje alterna. ¿Cómo obtengo estas gráficas?
     Otra duda que tengo es sobre como conectar el osciloscopio, ¿me podrían ayudar?


----------

